# Anyone fancy an xbox live race on F1 tonight?



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

As the title says, anyone want to go on xbox live on F1 tonight? Fancy having a game with some people who aren't knobs that just try to samsh you all the time.

Terry


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> As the title says, anyone want to go on xbox live on F1 tonight? Fancy having a game with some people who aren't knobs that just try to samsh you all the time.
> 
> Terry


I best not offer then :wave:

Im up for it on another night but its One Tree Hill and Inbetweeners tonight!


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Im up for it on another night but its One Tree Hill and Inbetweeners tonight!


We will by done by then!! Cmon!


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone!?!?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would of if the footy werent on


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah - add me on I TEZ I


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I would if I had an ethernet cable to connect to the net with


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I shall be donning the wheel in a short period, gt: AndyGTa97


----------

